# staying warm?! :(



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

sorry for all the posts, i just LOVE hearing what you guys have to say!
anyway, down to my question. its been getting colder and REALLY windy. i was wondering what everyone wears to stay warm. I'm currently going with winter breeches with tights under, wool socks with toe warmers and a fleece with a jacket. **what warm, windproof jackets do you suggest, mine is super bulky and not comfy to ride in, does anyone have a jacket they LOVE and recommend? 

on a happy note: i know I'm working when its below freezing outside and halfway through my ride I'm in just a tee-shirt(I'm a huge fan of layering)

so..suggestions? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I got winter english Ariat boots a couple years ago and they are my favorite! I wear them every winter, they hold up really well and they keep my toes toasty warm.

I also layer like crazy too, haha. Can NEVER have too many layers! Hats are really good to have as well.

Subbing for jackets though, mine are bulky too and it drives me crazy haha.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I wear under armour leggings with breeches or jeans, warm gloves, battery socks (borrowed from my hubby's hunting stash) and under armour top with a lighter weight North Face insulated jacket -I'll have to see if I can find the style & get back to you, I know I bought it from Cabela's. I stay plenty warm riding and usually end up losing the jacket, especially if I'm in the indoor.


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

ahh, im drooling over the dover catalog's section of winter boots  those are definitely on my wish list of things to get...


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I wear under armour leggings with breeches or jeans, warm gloves, battery socks (borrowed from my hubby's hunting stash) and under armour top with a lighter weight North Face insulated jacket -I'll have to see if I can find the style & get back to you, I know I bought it from Cabela's. I stay plenty warm riding and usually end up losing the jacket, especially if I'm in the indoor.


battery socks...?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

This is the jacket 

Cabela's: The North Face® Women's Josie Jacket


Yep, battery socks! They look like this


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> This is the jacket
> 
> Cabela's: The North Face® Women's Josie Jacket
> 
> ...


I've never heard of those before, those look AWESOME!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like what you are wearing will work good. When I ride, work up a bit of a sweat myself so no need to over dress. But if I was outside in a tractor or snowmobile, I would certainly get a pair of those battery operated socks!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

waresbear said:


> But if I was outside in a tractor or snowmobile, I would certainly get a pair of those battery operated socks!


They're awesome! I don't like to ride in winter boots (ride too many greenies to take a chance with thick soles) and they are great with my regular boots. Also good for sledding and outside work!


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

where do you put the pouch with the battery in it? ..i dont think it will fit in my boot... 

thanks for all the ideas, MHFoundation: how cold is it where you are? trying to put it into perspective


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i love my carhartt coat, could not live with out it !! as long as its above 15degrees F i just wear a tshirt, hoodie, and my carhartt, with regular breeches and boots.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

princecharming said:


> where do you put the pouch with the battery in it? ..i dont think it will fit in my boot...
> 
> thanks for all the ideas, MHFoundation: how cold is it where you are? trying to put it into perspective


In my slip on western boots, it will fit & I just tuck it back into the top of the sock. If I'm wearing my lace up's and half chaps, I just tuck all the cord in and leave the pouch outside on top of half chaps and use a piece of twine and tie through the flap that snaps over the zipper. 

Today is was 26 F.


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> In my slip on western boots, it will fit & I just tuck it back into the top of the sock. If I'm wearing my lace up's and half chaps, I just tuck all the cord in and leave the pouch outside on top of half chaps and use a piece of twine and tie through the flap that snaps over the zipper.
> 
> Today is was 26 F.


thank you!! basically im getting really excited to have super warm stuff


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

princecharming said:


> thank you!! basically im getting really excited to have super warm stuff


 Crazy penguins! I get really excited to ride in a tank top & have super cool stuff!


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

dont be fooled, i HATE winter. i like it when its so hot you carry an ice bottle with you for your ride! ive been looking at jackets that are supposed to be for below 0 it was 30 today haha.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm a huge Carhartt fan; I suggest buying one of their jackets for riding and barn chores. For winter trail riding, my friends and I wear pajama pants under our jeans. I also have a few pairs of too-large cowboy boots that I can wear a few pairs of socks with.


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

i layer up and im normally pretty warm but the one thing that i cant stand is cold fingers! i cannot seem to find a way to keep my hands warm besides useing the hand warmers


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I ride in 2 pairs of breeches.. tights on top, ribbed on the outside. I always have a tanktop tucked in, then a sweater, then a hoodie, and I always bring a few jackets along too. I wear thick rugby socks that go just below my knee and fingerless convertible mittens great for riding and after, just put the mitten portion on  

My helmet is velvet with a silk inlay so my head is always toasty. I do need a new helmet though...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

westerncowgurl said:


> i layer up and im normally pretty warm but the one thing that i cant stand is cold fingers! i cannot seem to find a way to keep my hands warm besides useing the hand warmers


 I have had great success with using cross country ski gloves, yes they are pricey, I think about $50, but they do keep your hands warm & allow for finer motor skill movements, like doing up keeper buckles, etc. These gloves are made for well below freezing temps.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

so.... i rode in a tank top today. hahahaha!:lol:
okay okay... i know... i'm sorry... that's totally unfair. 
Although, when i was a kid, i did ride in NY and WA... and was too broke to afford winter riding gear, so i rode with bread bags over my socks and then stuffed them in my riding boots to keep my feet warm!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^^moving in with Oxer.....you got room for me & the 2 nags right?


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

come on down!!! My apartment is only 500 square feet but hell, we can make it work!!!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I rode every day this weekend, and I usually wear one pair of pants because my butt always sweats >.< Curse you english ridingg!

But for jackets I wear tank top, short/long sleeve shirt, hoodie/sweater, then a nice jacket. It's my knock off northface. I got it from marshall's! I like columbia's jackets too. They're as warm as the standard northface's that everyone and their mother wears, for about half, if not less the price. 

I am always freezing my fingers and toes though D:<
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

oxer im so jealous !! you are mean !! =P


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

lubylol said:


> But for jackets I wear tank top, short/long sleeve shirt, hoodie/sweater, then a nice jacket. It's my knock off northface. *I got it from marshall's!* I like columbia's jackets too. They're as warm as the standard northface's that everyone and their mother wears, for about half, if not less the price.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I got my last jacket at Marshalls...they have some REALLY good deals for like 50 dollars 
I need to buy a new one though, cuz going to school/out in public smelling like horse? = not cool =/

Note to self: must have horse-dedicated winter coat....


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Oxer, I'm saddened to say that I can't like you anymore :lol:

Got room for one more human and a dozen more nags? :wink:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Wellensteyn jackets FTW.

Expensive, but they're smart, warm and last!
Wellensteyn - Online

I have two- summer rain jacket and a bomber style winter one.

My mum has three xD


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Mountain Horse makes a fabulous pair of winter tall boots - fleece lined and such. 

Layers, layers, layers is all I have to say. Yesterday I wore a thermal shirt, loose sweater, wool pull-over, and then a hoodie over the top and I was fine in 19-20 F weather with wind and snow (my jacket recently went caput and I'm waiting for my new one to be shipped). 

Also, ever seen those ThermaCare heat patches for people with sore/stiff backs? Get the 8 hour ones and use them, they really help a lot.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

I got one of these for my trainer and then my BF got me one for Christmas.
The winters here can be brutal but this year so far there has been NO snow....
Right now things are way to warm for this time of year but when it is cold I just plug in the battery and warm right up!

Core Heat Softshell Vest - Gerbing's Heated Clothing

I just love this vest! If we had snow I would use it to snow shoe. I have used it when we went out to play on the ice and try some ice fishing.....frozen lake but no snow!
hp


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Forgot to add, I absolutely love my boots from the Original Muck Boot co.! My feet have never gotten cold in them. I only use them for chores and feeding (no riding) because they're too wide to safely put in stirrups.


----------



## Maggie May (Oct 15, 2010)

I really like the Ice winter paddock from Mountain Horse along with ski socks. My feet still do get cold after riding for 45 minutes or so when the weather is in the teens as it normally is here in the winter. If i'm just doing chores, I use a men's winter workboot. I still can't figure out how to keep my hands and feet warm for longer than 1/2 hour to 45 minutes though, without using handwarmers. I'll have to look up those cross country gloves. 

As for keeping my body and legs warm, I wear: shirt, heavy sweatshirt, carhart/winter jacket for my legs: under armour/nikefit leggings, jodhpurs, and jeans or new this year flannel jeans.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Here is something I discovered by accident but I think it will help. I always cover my face and hands with petroleum jelly before I go outside, primarily bc I don't want my face or hands to dry out and crack. My work gloves are always either leather or suede and NOT lined. They soak up the extra Vaseline and really keep my hands warm while oiling the gloves up at the same time. By the end of a winter I go through a pair of gloves, but I can usually pull ice out of the water by March and my gloves shed the water!


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

Corporal said:


> Here is something I discovered by accident but I think it will help. I always cover my face and hands with petroleum jelly before I go outside, primarily bc I don't want my face or hands to dry out and crack. My work gloves are always either leather or suede and NOT lined. They soak up the extra Vaseline and really keep my hands warm while oiling the gloves up at the same time. By the end of a winter I go through a pair of gloves, but I can usually pull ice out of the water by March and my gloves shed the water!


doesn't that make your hands...sticky? that sounds interesting, ill have to try it!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If I put vasoline on my face, I would be a pizza face, zit city.


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

i just found this jacket its by tab. SOOO warm and perfect for riding in! its tight-fitting and not puffy i can't wait to buy one(i tried my friends)


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Ride hard. That keeps me warm.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

mildot said:


> Ride hard. That keeps me warm.


 
If I ever complain about being to cold at my yard my trainer will hand me the reins of another horse, or give me a broom 

I worked for them last winter to give them a helping hand, between 12-3 is their 'rest' period and I had no way to get home.. so they let me use a little room in the bottom of their house thing, sleeping bag, thick socks and I admit I zonked out... but getting back out there again you freeze.. keep moving and you don't feel it


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

oh gosh, we started getting freezing weather overnight in SEPTEMBER this year:shock:

I layer my socks sometimes three times (usually tall socks, ankle socks, then fuzzy socks), then regular boots. I always wear leggings under my breeches, on extremely cold days I'll even wear sweats over those. As for my tops I'll generally wear a couple tank tops, a polo, a long sleeve, a hoodie, a scarf, and then my bulky winter jacket over that. I double layer my gloves too and occasionally a toque.

very rarely do I take layers off once I am out of the house and into the barn!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

beverleyy said:


> oh gosh, we started getting freezing weather overnight in SEPTEMBER this year:shock:
> 
> I layer my socks sometimes three times (usually tall socks, ankle socks, then fuzzy socks), then regular boots. I always wear leggings under my breeches, on extremely cold days I'll even wear sweats over those. As for my tops I'll generally wear a couple tank tops, a polo, a long sleeve, a hoodie, a scarf, and then my bulky winter jacket over that. I double layer my gloves too and occasionally a toque.
> 
> very rarely do I take layers off once I am out of the house and into the barn!


 Is this Vancouver BC? Oh my, I will be there tomorrow, better bring my snowgear.....


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> Forgot to add, I absolutely love my boots from the Original Muck Boot co.! My feet have never gotten cold in them. I only use them for chores and feeding (no riding) because they're too wide to safely put in stirrups.


I just got some for Christmas and I LOVE them too! Maybe it's because my feet are small, or something, but I haven't had an issue with them making my feet too wide wide for the stirrups. That stinks that you can't ride in them, I love riding in mine.
I love them even more when I put on wool socks AND my muckboots. SO warm. 

My other favorite thing to do when it's cold is bicycling tights under my pants. I don't bicycle but I found a stash of tights (in my size) at a local thrift store and discovered that they are fantastic layered under jeans (or breeches, I'd assume). It's kind of like UnderArmor, only cheaper! :lol:
Also, wool sweaters under coats. That's another thrift store discovery. A wool sweater under a coat=the warmest ever.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^ I wear a size 10, so that's probably part of the problem :lol:


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I usually wear Under Armor base turtleneck with a long sleeve shirt and under armor leggings under winter riding tights. Then I wear this coat and usually a sweater underneath with a quarter sheet. Sometimes I add even more layers... depends on how cold it is.

If it's really, really cold I have this.

On my feet I have winter riding boots and lined half chaps. And I have a huge bag of hand and feet warmers in my trunk at the barn.

And I have I thing that covers my ears.

I don't do well in the cold, but it hasn't really been cold yet. Definitely not looking forward to it.


----------



## xXHorseKissesXx (Jan 12, 2012)

Haha I have the same problem !! The key is hand warmers, and feet warmers ! 

Layers sometimes don't keep you warm, because you can't really move around much  just wear a regular winter jacket and sweats over your jods until you're ready to ride  

I find working warms you up, so just clean the paddock or something first, because by that time I'm already sweating XD 

Trust me, I'm canadian eh ! ; )


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

haha, im a wimp. the 20's are too cold for me.  right now I'm doing a north face summit series with a tight fitting fleece under it. a kerrits pair of winter paints, wool socks and toe warmers. IM ALL SET!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Boy, those bring back memories! Haven't seen battery socks in years, but always on my grandfather when I was a kid growing up - he was a deer hunter


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> ^ I wear a size 10, so that's probably part of the problem :lol:


Gahh, I got the original muck boots also, and I am rather tall, and my feet are rather big. About a 10 also, and oh my, those boots are wide! They almost dont fit in the English irons, and get like... stuck. Hehe, I am so glad someone wears my same size, and noticed how wide those boots actually are :lol: 

But, if you want a warm boot for winter chores, a waterproof boot, and indestructible boot, get those! They are toasty warm. Even without socks. (haha)


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't ride English, but this is the stuff that works for me...

I am also a fan of the UnderArmour...because it wicks if you sweat. The problem with cotton is that it gets wet it gets cold. Even better if you can stand it is wool, it will stay warm even if wet. My gloves are wool as well. I have ones that have fingers but have a mitten flap....love them! I forget the maker, but I can dig them out and look.
Also I will go to the army surplus store and get army wool gloves for $3 a pair and double them. They are cheap and warm.

I wear jeans always with either ****** or shotgun chaps. I layer my tops. I always wear wool sweaters somewhere in the mix.

As far as coats I love a good quilted down coat. Not the crappy plastic fake ones, but a good expensive one, they are light weight and warm. For those of you who have to wear winter clothes for most of the year understand how tiring it gets packing clothes around..so weight of clothing becomes an issue.

I wear silk scarves for wicking and warmth..if my neck is cold I am unhappy!!! And I wear some kind of wool hat...usually a scotch or railroad cap with ear flaps.

I don't ride English and have oversized stirrups anyhow, so I wear Schnees Snow Pacs with a wool liner and wool socks. And i have a pair of spurs stretched out to fit them.

On super cold days...below zero F we will break out the pocket hand warmers..i put them in my boots too!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Legend said:


> Gahh, I got the original muck boots also, and I am rather tall, and my feet are rather big. About a 10 also, and oh my, those boots are wide! They almost dont fit in the English irons, and get like... stuck. Hehe, I am so glad someone wears my same size, and noticed how wide those boots actually are :lol:
> 
> But, if you want a warm boot for winter chores, a waterproof boot, and indestructible boot, get those! They are toasty warm. Even without socks. (haha)


 Yes, I have the tall-girl's curse of big feet :lol:. They barely fit in my Western stirrups, so I try not to wear those boots unless it's super cold. I wear them pheasant hunting, and this year we had to tredge through some parts of field that were knee-deep in water. My feet stayed warm and dry, though!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, today it's feeling like actual winter. 3 degrees and got 7 inches of snow overnight. Boo hoo, had to use my winter gear this morning 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

You must live near me! Ha Ha! Hasn't stopped snowing since yesterday, (very common though) and we're close to a foot and a half now...
Makes it tough sometimes trudging out back to take care of my horse in that because I'm only 5' tall!! No worries - what horse owner doesn't do that and more with a big smile on their face


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Yes, I have the tall-girl's curse of big feet :lol:. They barely fit in my Western stirrups, so I try not to wear those boots unless it's super cold. I wear them pheasant hunting, and this year we had to tredge through some parts of field that were knee-deep in water. My feet stayed warm and dry, though!


Yes, I know right! Lol, I hate being tall with super big feet :lol:


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

do some of you folks have trouble getting motivated to ride when it's really cold? it never gets _very _cold here... but lately it's been in the 40's at night which is much colder than i am prepared for. So i tend to just lunge my horse instead. It seems to be much tougher on cold nights when i get to the barn after work, for me to actually get motivated to get on and ride!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I went riding this past weekend. 

It was cold but not frigid. The max Saturday was around 18 and about 28 on Sunday.

On both days I wore the same stuff.

Long lightweight polypro underwear (just el cheapo stuff, not Underarmor) tops and bottoms.

Regular woven cotton lycra breeches (not winter weight or anything).

One pair of wool hiking socks inside a pair of uninsulated leather field boots. These are my roomiest boots and circulation was not restricted.

A long sleeve polo and a wool sweater.

Waxed canvas jacket (uninsulated) and leather gloves with 40 grams of Thinsulate.

Both days I rode outdoots at the walk, trot, canter, and a little bit of gallop on Sunday.

The only part of me that got cold were my toes. On Saturday they got really cold and I had to cut the ride short (I went alone) after about 40 minutes.

On Sunday I went out with a friend and by flexing my toes often I was able to stay out 1 1/2 hrs without issues.

I think my cold toes were mostly due to riding in my all purpose saddle with its shorter stirrups. If I had lengthened the stirrups on it or if I had used my dressage saddle maybe I wouldn't have had such cold toes. But I like my stirrups shorter when riding cross country to make it easier to get in a two point.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I wear(on the top) a tank top, a long sleeve, a short sleeve, 3 sweatshirts and 2 vests.

On my legs...A pair of leggings, a pair of winter riding pants and a pair of jeans.

On my feet..sadly I dont have winter riding boots...so I just wear my paddock boots with BIG, FLUFFY, wool socks with toe warmers and half chaps.

On the really cold days I wear my mom's helmet with a hat undder it.

BBBBRRRRRRRRR


----------

